# 3 Mile Bridge 14 Aug



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Went to 3 mile last night around 10 and met up with a buddy who was already there. Stayed out till 3 am trying for the elusive red. Caught alot of white trout and Mike caught two sharks but other then that, nothing.... Lightning was starting up pretty good around 230 or so and everything quit biting so it was time to go home.... Oh well, maybe next time we will get the reds...


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The only guarantee is you won't catch'um if you ain't there?

Rick


----------

